# Vita Social?



## UltimoSangre (27 Giugno 2012)

Come vi rapportate con i social network?

avete un account Facebook, uno Twitter, uno G+ e uno 4square?
Postate su Facebook anche le foto del matrimonio della cugina della prozia della nipote della sorella dello zio dimenticato nell'ombelico del mondo?

Twittate anche le vostre pause pipì?

Oppure avete account falsi per controllare compagni/e?

Insomma... qual'è il vostro rapporto con il web 2.0?


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Come vi rapportate con i social network?
> 
> avete un account Facebook, uno Twitter, uno G+ e uno 4square?
> Postate su Facebook anche le foto del matrimonio della cugina della prozia della nipote della sorella dello zio dimenticato nell'ombelico del mondo?
> ...



ma che domande sono ....impiccione! 


....io ho facebook....ci cazzeggio e lo uso per comunicare col gruppo di ballo...abbiamo una pagina dove mettiamo tutte le comunicazioni e la metà delle persone che ho tra le amicizie fanno parte della scuola di ballo...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Come vi rapportate con i social network?
> 
> avete un account Facebook, uno Twitter, uno G+ e uno 4square?
> Postate su Facebook anche le foto del matrimonio della cugina della prozia della nipote della sorella dello zio dimenticato nell'ombelico del mondo?
> ...


Dai vieni sul mio fb...
C'è tanta di quella gnocca che te rabalto!


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma che domande sono ....impiccione!
> 
> 
> ....io ho facebook....ci cazzeggio e lo uso per comunicare col gruppo di ballo...abbiamo una pagina dove mettiamo tutte le comunicazioni e la metà delle persone che ho tra le amicizie fanno parte della scuola di ballo...


Quindi le amicizie che hai su fb lo sono anche nella vita reale, giusto?


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai vieni sul mio fb...
> C'è tanta di quella gnocca che te rabalto!


:rotfl::rotfl:

io sono timido


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Quindi le amicizie che hai su fb lo sono anche nella vita reale, giusto?


esatto
tranne tre o quattro persone con cui mi sento spesso ma che non ho ancora avuto il piacere di incontrare nella vita reale


----------



## Nocciola (27 Giugno 2012)

Io ho fb... Tra gli amici tutte persone che conosco di persona o quasi


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> io sono timido


Ma dai non ti fanno niente...


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> esatto
> tranne tre o quattro persone con cui mi sento spesso ma che non ho ancora avuto il piacere di incontrare nella vita reale





farfalla ha detto:


> Io ho fb... Tra gli amici tutte persone che conosco di persona o quasi



Non entrano nel merito dell'utilità o meno di Fb,
oggi ho beccato un collega che cazzeggiava appunto su di esso.

Beh ha circa 600 "amici" (quanto è diventata abusata questa parola), di cui mi ha detto di conoscerne forse un terzo.

Qual'è il senso di ciò?
Cioè può andare a curiosare nella vita di una persona che si e no saluta se la incrocia per strada...


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dai non ti fanno niente...


magari è quello il problema :rotfl:


----------



## Simy (27 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non entrano nel merito dell'utilità o meno di Fb,
> oggi ho beccato un collega che cazzeggiava appunto su di esso.
> 
> Beh ha circa 600 "amici" (quanto è diventata abusata questa parola), di cui mi ha detto di conoscerne forse un terzo.
> ...


bè ognuno ne fa l'uso che vuole
io se ricevo la richiesta di una persona che non conosco la ignoro
non ho tutte quelle amicizie....


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Giugno 2012)

utilizzo solo face.

per la maggior parte sono contatti con amici reali, coi quali comunico al posto di sms o di telefonate per brevi comunicazioni quotidiane, e lo utilizzo anche per motivi professionali.


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> utilizzo solo face.
> 
> per la maggior parte sono contatti con amici reali, coi quali comunico al posto di sms o di telefonate per brevi comunicazioni quotidiane, e lo utilizzo anche per motivi professionali.


Motivi professionali del tipo pubblicità?

Ad esempio, sapevate che tutte le foto postate su Fb,
restano di proprietà di quest'ultimo?

Quindi anche se si cancella l'account tutto ciò che è stato pubblicato resta nei server... per almeno due anni se non erro ...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Io conosco poco twitter...l'ho provato e non ci ho capito una beata mazza.
Però per me fb ha segnato l'evoluzione di un gruppo che avevo su yahoo.
E ora siamo in più di 400 da tutta Italia, Amici dell'organo a canne.
Ed è uno strumento utilissimo per passarsi informazioni di ogni genere riguardanti chi ha la passione per questo strumento musicale.


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Motivi professionali del tipo pubblicità?
> 
> Ad esempio, sapevate che tutte le foto postate su Fb,
> restano di proprietà di quest'ultimo?
> ...



no, non pubblicità, comunicazione per le prove, concerti, musicisti.

si, sapevo di sta storia della proprietà...pero' comunque rimane uno strumento interessante e comodo.

si..è un poco invasivo ma si puo' contenere il fastidio.


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Giugno 2012)

*Ultimo sangre*

e il tuo rapporto ?


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io conosco poco twitter...l'ho provato e non ci ho capito una beata mazza.
> Però per me fb ha segnato l'evoluzione di un gruppo che avevo su yahoo.
> E ora siamo in più di 400 da tutta Italia, Amici dell'organo a canne.
> Ed è uno strumento utilissimo per passarsi informazioni di ogni genere riguardanti chi ha la passione per questo strumento musicale.



Io invece uso Twitter, più che altro come "aggregatore di notizie"

Seguendo i vari canali di news si è praticamente sempre aggiornati ...
Senza contare che per esempio, quando c'è stato il terremoto si è saputo prima da twitter che dai canali ufficiali.


----------



## Eliade (27 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Come vi rapportate con i social network?
> 
> avete un account Facebook, uno Twitter, uno G+ e uno 4square?
> Postate su Facebook anche le foto del matrimonio della cugina della prozia della nipote della sorella dello zio dimenticato nell'ombelico del mondo?
> ...


Ho fb e msn. i miei contatti sono quasi tutti persone che conosco.
Ho più di un account di FB, uno solo ed esclusivamente per giocare, e ho più di 300 contatti. Non ne conosco nessuno ma condividiamo gli stessi giochi. )


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> e il tuo rapporto ?


Io non ho FB,
non per una particolare avversione, ma per il mio carattere piuttosto chiuso.

Uso invece Twitter, come ho detto nella risposta al Conte.

Mi piacciono molto invece i forum, ne frequento diversi oltre a questo.

Sono ancora del vecchio stampo forse .. preferisco l'anonimato


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ho fb e msn. i miei contatti sono quasi tutti persone che conosco.
> Ho più di un account di FB, uno solo ed esclusivamente per giocare, e ho più di 300 contatti. Non ne conosco nessuno ma condividiamo gli stessi giochi. )


Giocare tipo Farmville?

Addirittuta la Zynga, che è la software house che produce la maggior parte dei social games,
si sta un pò rompendo i maroni e vorrebbe staccarsi dal cordone ombelicale che la lega a FB...


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> no, non pubblicità, comunicazione per le prove, concerti, musicisti.
> 
> si, sapevo di sta storia della proprietà...pero' comunque rimane uno strumento interessante e comodo.
> 
> si..è un poco invasivo ma si puo' contenere il fastidio.


Ah ho capito.
Non sapendo che lavoro fai pensavo avessi una qualche società che usasse FB come canale promozionale.


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Io non ho FB,
> non per una particolare avversione, ma per il mio carattere piuttosto chiuso.
> 
> Uso invece Twitter, come ho detto nella risposta al Conte.
> ...



beh...comprensibile la tua posizione, io in twitter non ci capisco un tubo. 

tra i forum non ne ho trovati che mi coinvolgessero come questo, dove sono entrata per invito di Fa, un noto utente, l autore originario.


sei molto riservato dunque..beh...è un aspetto positivo, abituati come siamo a esibire  anche quello che non dovrebbe in alcuni casi.sembra quasi che_ si esista_, se non attraverso questi social network.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ah ho capito.
> Non sapendo che lavoro fai pensavo avessi una qualche società che usasse FB come canale promozionale.


Beh come canale promozionale funziona eh?
Ma per esempio fighissimo anche fb in videochiamata eh?
Una sera sono riuscito a risolvere dei problemi elettronici all'organo che ho in casa, avendo da una parte l'ingegnere che lo ha fatto, e dall'altra un collega che ha avuto lo stesso problema.

Fb...
Casomai sto più in pensieri per mia figlia eh?


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh come canale promozionale funziona eh?
> Ma per esempio fighissimo anche fb in videochiamata eh?
> Una sera sono riuscito a risolvere dei problemi elettronici all'organo che ho in casa, avendo da una parte l'ingegnere che lo ha fatto, e dall'altra un collega che ha avuto lo stesso problema.
> 
> ...


caspita, e hai detto niente...

eh..per i figli si deve stare accorti..si..


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (27 Giugno 2012)

Io ho un account FB per tenermi in contatto con amici e parenti all'estero. Niente giochini, per carità! Qualche collegamento con giornali locali per avere qualche news e basta. Ho 22 contatti in totale.
Skype lo uso quando c'è il tempo di fare una chiacchierata. Punto. Twitter manco so come è fatto.


----------



## lunaiena (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dai vieni sul mio fb...
> C'è tanta di quella gnocca che te rabalto!


Ma cos'è un bordello il tuo fb??


----------



## lunaiena (27 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Come vi rapportate con i social network?
> 
> avete un account Facebook, uno Twitter, uno G+ e uno 4square?
> Postate su Facebook anche le foto del matrimonio della cugina della prozia della nipote della sorella dello zio dimenticato nell'ombelico del mondo?
> ...


Fb mi diverte ho ritrovato un sacco di gente..ma poche foto e niente ppettegolezzi ..
twitter poco
msn poco
skype sempre acceso sul cell..

Si comunque uso anche in pausa pipi..
Skypo mentre guido...
Leggo forum anche mentre guido...
ecc...ecc..


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (27 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Fb mi diverte ho ritrovato un sacco di gente..ma poche foto e niente ppettegolezzi ..
> twitter poco
> msn poco
> skype sempre acceso sul cell..
> ...


Spero tu stia scherzando


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Giugno 2012)

credo non scherzi proprio 


ama il brivido


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (27 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> credo non scherzi proprio
> 
> 
> ama il brivido


Mi stanno venendo alle dita parole pesanti, molto pesanti.


----------



## sienne (27 Giugno 2012)

Ciao,

mmmh ... le varie possibilità che ci sono, le trovo interessanti ...

ma uso un po' twitter e due forum ... basta ... e neanche costantemente ...

sienne


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Mi stanno venendo alle dita parole pesanti, molto pesanti.



evita. 


magari scherzava.

e tu eviterai comunque. benchè è vero che , se fosse, è anche la vita degli altri che mette in repentaglio.


e v i t a. stai buonino.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> evita.
> 
> 
> magari scherzava.
> ...


Io sto buonino, ma l'"effetto Mr. Hide" con queste cose si scatena facilmente.......


----------



## sienne (28 Giugno 2012)

Ciao Lunapiena ...

ti attacchi quando stai al semaforo ... suppongo ...

sienne


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io sto buonino, ma l'"effetto Mr. Hide" con queste cose si scatena facilmente.......




  ti capisco..ma tu sei buono...basta una carezzina e starai buonino...


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lunapiena ...
> 
> ti attacchi quando stai al semaforo ... suppongo ...
> 
> sienne



supponi o speri sienne?


----------



## sienne (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> supponi o speri sienne?


Ciao,

a dire il vero lo suppongo ...

perché mi riesce difficile immaginare come lo possa fare mentre guida ... 

devo ammettere però che non sono del settore ... vado con una bici elettrica 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (28 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Spero tu stia scherzando





lo so che non si deve fare...
 Su Skype uso la video chiamata e ho le mani sul volante....


Per quanto riguarda la lettura faccio tra un semaforo e l'altro eh!


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma cos'è un bordello il tuo fb??


Top secret mia cara!
Là c'è il vigneto al completo eh?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> lo so che non si deve fare...
> Mamma Skype uso la video chiamata e ho le mani sul volante....
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la lettura faccio tra un semaforo e l'altro eh!


Madai ma che guidare...
Sarà il cingoli dei taglialegna con il carro di tronchi...dai su...


----------



## lunaiena (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> evita.
> 
> 
> magari scherzava.
> ...




Tranquilli ... Ci tengo troppo alla vita degli altri e alla mia per metterla in pericolo..
Metto le cinture anche hai cani!!
non sono così sprovveduta...


----------



## dammi un nome (28 Giugno 2012)

:up:





lunapiena ha detto:


> Tranquilli ... Ci tengo troppo alla vita degli altri e alla mia per metterla in pericolo..
> Metto le cinture anche hai cani!!
> non sono così sprovveduta...


:up:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Giugno 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Lunapiena ...
> 
> ti attacchi quando stai al semaforo ... suppongo ...
> 
> sienne


Supponi giusto....

Cioè ma essere ironici qui dentro é lecito solo a qualcuno!!

Mhà...


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Come vi rapportate con i social network?
> 
> avete un account Facebook, uno Twitter, uno G+ e uno 4square?
> Postate su Facebook anche le foto del matrimonio della cugina della prozia della nipote della sorella dello zio dimenticato nell'ombelico del mondo?
> ...


il mio rapporto con il webbe è super ottimo ma non con i social.
Mi raccapricciano.
Ho aperto un account facebook per spargere terrore con la facocera ma in assoluta trasparenza, ora è abbandonato.
Mi annoia.
Questo è il mio primo forum in assoluto mentre a blog...ne ho tenuti due.
e faccio molta "ricerca".


Uso il web in maniera...come dire...da secchiona perchè ho sempre mille curiosità da soddisfare.


----------



## lunaiena (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> credo non scherzi proprio
> 
> 
> *ama il brivido*



NOn proprio.. 
Ho una paura tremenda  di farmi male...
in tutti i campi ...


----------



## Ultimo (28 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Come vi rapportate con i social network?
> 
> avete un account Facebook, uno Twitter, uno G+ e uno 4square?
> Postate su Facebook anche le foto del matrimonio della cugina della prozia della nipote della sorella dello zio dimenticato nell'ombelico del mondo?
> ...


Io ho solo msn, su Facebook sono registrato come donna perchè se mi sgamano alcune donne mi mi mi fanno nuovo! 

E po msn per fare sesso va bene, consiglio comunque anche di usare il cellulare.

U.S se vuoi sapere altro a disposizione


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> il mio rapporto con il webbe è super ottimo ma non con i social.
> Mi raccapricciano.
> Ho aperto un account facebook per spargere terrore con la facocera ma in assoluta trasparenza, ora è abbandonato.
> Mi annoia.
> ...



Beh quello in grassetto sarebbe lo scopo per cui è nato, in fondo.
Oltre che per la diffusione del porno 

Credo che il web sia un'ottima risorsa per cercare informazioni...

Non vi dico quante riparazioni e/o piccoli imprevisti che ho risolto 
grazie ai consigli racimolati nei forum ...


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io ho solo msn, su Facebook sono registrato come donna perchè se mi sgamano alcune donne mi mi mi fanno nuovo!
> 
> E po msn per fare sesso va bene, consiglio comunque anche di usare il cellulare.
> 
> U.S se vuoi sapere altro a disposizione


Ecco il fake


----------



## Ultimo (28 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ecco il fake



Uff!!


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

detesto facebook, ho sempre amato i blogs.mai avuto msn
adoro il web come enorme contenitore dello scibile umano e fonte di sapere, trovo che sia una grandiosa opportunità della quale nemmeno ci rendiamo troppo conto.


----------



## Ultimo (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> detesto facebook, ho sempre amato i blogs.mai avuto msn
> adoro il web come enorme contenitore dello scibile umano e fonte di sapere, trovo che sia una grandiosa opportunità della quale nemmeno ci rendiamo troppo conto.



Sono d'accordo con te.

Ma vorrei aggiungere che, riuscire a discernere il bene il male, il giusto le falsità, etc è alquanto difficile e spesso può risultare dannoso.


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> beh...comprensibile la tua posizione, io in twitter non ci capisco un tubo.
> 
> tra i forum non ne ho trovati che mi coinvolgessero come questo, dove sono entrata per invito di Fa, un noto utente, l autore originario.
> 
> ...


Si sono molto riservato 

Spero che questa moda prima o poi vada un pò scemando...
Anche perchè le nuove generazioni sembrano assolutamente insensibili di fronte al problema privacy e sicurezza...

Non parliamo poi se tutto si sposterà nel cloud...

Credo che chi ha figli adolescenti abbia tutte le ragioni per esser preoccupato!


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo con te.
> 
> Ma vorrei aggiungere che, riuscire a discernere il bene il male, il giusto le falsità, etc è alquanto difficile e spesso può risultare dannoso.


mi riferivo solo alla parte che riguarda news e cultura.verso i contatti non intrattenendo mai rapporti privati se ci sono falsità peggio per loro e poco male.
io sono talmente piena di me da essere condannata  ad essere come sono


----------



## Ultimo (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi riferivo solo alla parte che riguarda news e cultura.verso i contatti non intrattenendo mai rapporti privati se ci sono falsità peggio per loro e poco male.
> io sono talmente piena di me da essere condannata  ad essere come sono


Se ti riferivi a news e cultura ok.

Non parlavo soltanto di contatti- utenti-persone. Parlavo anche di quelle ricerche che dovrebbero chiarirti determinate situazioni, quando spesso invece leggi cose sbagliate, e se non riesci a giostrarti il tutto, quello che impari è sbagliato. 

Riguardo te ho espresso chiaramente il mio pensiero, ti auguro sul serio che rimani quella che sei senza alcun evento che possa in qualche maniera farti ricredere. E se evento ci sarà sono sicuro che avrai la capacità di giostrarti la/le situazioni nella maniera più giusta.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Beh quello in grassetto sarebbe lo scopo per cui è nato, in fondo.
> Oltre che per la diffusione del porno
> 
> Credo che il web sia un'ottima risorsa per cercare informazioni...
> ...


hai ragione. Infatti anche io risolvo un sacco di cose con la ricerca in rete.
(beh...sul porno non ho profferito parola in quanto credo sia inutile specificare che era all' interno della mia ricerca "da secchiona":carneval:


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Supponi giusto....
> 
> Cioè ma essere ironici qui dentro é lecito solo a qualcuno!!
> 
> Mhà...


Luna... io non dubitavo... ma c'è gente che messaggia quando è in sorpasso in tangenziale. Tanta gente... anche mandare mail in autostrada ho visto. Fatti la tangenziale di Milano alle 9 del mattino... ti vien voglia di scendere e cominciare a tagliare gomme.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione. Infatti anche io risolvo un sacco di cose con la ricerca in rete.
> (beh...sul porno non ho profferito parola in quanto credo sia inutile specificare che era all' interno della mia ricerca "da secchiona":carneval:


l'unico argomento del quale non m'interesso è il sesso... ça va sans dire


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

io ho FB, MSN, avevo un account su ICQ, uno su Gtalk ma sono anni che non li uso... vai a sapere se sono ancora validi. Sono registrata anche su altri social network per lavoro e su una ventina di forum per lo stesso motivo(con UNA eccezione). Su FB il 99% degli amici sono persone che conosco. Anche su FB mi sono registrata per motivi inerenti al lavoro, lo uso pochissimo. Ma mi piace, visto che gli eventi della vita mi hanno fatto perdere di vista alcune persone, poter ogni tanto vedere come se la cavano, i loro figli, sapere delle loro passioni. Per me è ... una bacheca appunto. Poi ci sono gli eventi, che possono essere interessanti. Dato che non ho molto tempo libero però... preferisco trascorrerlo nella vita reale, il virtuale non mi appassiona.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'unico argomento del quale non m'interesso è il sesso... ça va sans dire


Ora che sono nel tuo profilo ci penso io a darti qualche info!!!




:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ora che sono nel tuo profilo ci penso io a darti qualche info!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Giocare tipo Farmville?
> 
> Addirittuta la Zynga, che è la software house che produce la maggior parte dei social games,
> si sta un pò rompendo i maroni e vorrebbe staccarsi dal cordone ombelicale che la lega a FB...


Si, Gourmet ranch.
Hai bisogno di avere molti amici che ci giocano e ti aiutano, se non vuoi spendere soldi veri!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (28 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Supponi giusto....
> 
> *Cioè ma essere ironici qui dentro é lecito solo a qualcuno*!!
> 
> Mhà...


Sinceramente questa nota vittimista proprio non la capisco. Hai detto apertamente di fare cazzate che ammazzano la gente, e non ci vedo proprio nulla di ironico, non nel modo in cui lo hai detto comunque: quasi ti pavoneggiavi. Il fatto che poi a merda pestata tu abbia fatto marcia indietro nulla toglie.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, Gourmet ranch.
> Hai bisogno di avere molti amici che ci giocano e ti aiutano, se non vuoi spendere soldi veri!


Per un periodo ho giocato a Pet Society....il mio cane si chiamava Ciro  Me sà che è morto ora.

Comunque la gente stà fuori di brutto per questi giochini. L'anno scorso ho sentito un collega dire al suo vicino di scrivania, prima di andare in ferie: Ricordate di darmi un'arata ai campi (Farmville).

Parlando di social games, o più in generale di MMORPG, hai sentito di quella storia in Giappone accaduta qualche anno fa: c'erano questi due amici che giocavano in un MMORPG fantasy. Uno, all'interno del gioco, trova una spada molto rara, se non addirittura unica, molto potente. Prima di andarsene in ferie, questo presta la spada al suo amico dicendogli che al ritorno dalle ferie l'avrebbe rivoluta indietro, solo che il tipo, invece di tenersela, la vende (ovviamente per soldi veri, perchè c'è gente che è disposta a spendere soldi veri per queste cose). Il possessore originale della spada ritorna dalle ferie, si ricollega al gioco e chiede al suo amico di ridargli la spada. Quando quello gli dice che l'ha venduta, quello si reca a casa dell'amico e praticamente lo ammazza (nel senso letterale del termine) di botte. 

Mai sentito parlare di Ogame ? Bhè, all'epoca c'era gente che faceva soldi vendendo account molto forti, con flotte imponenti. Cioè il lavoro di questi era quello di far sviluppare l'account e poi venderlo a qualche bimbominkia.....


----------



## Sbriciolata (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per un periodo ho giocato a Pet Society....il mio cane si chiamava Ciro  Me sà che è morto ora.
> 
> Comunque la gente stà fuori di brutto per questi giochini. L'anno scorso ho sentito un collega dire al suo vicino di scrivania, prima di andare in ferie: Ricordate di darmi un'arata ai campi (Farmville).
> 
> ...


Ho un'amica che sta smettendo di avere una vita 'vera' per fare un gioco di ruoli.Dalle 8 alle 12 ore al giorno. Come succede una cosa così? Ha un fidanzato, tanti amici veri... io non capisco.


----------



## geko (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per un periodo ho giocato a Pet Society....il mio cane si chiamava Ciro  Me sà che è morto ora.
> 
> Comunque la gente stà fuori di brutto per questi giochini. L'anno scorso ho sentito un collega dire al suo vicino di scrivania, prima di andare in ferie: Ricordate di darmi un'arata ai campi (Farmville).
> 
> ...



Tuba... Una volta, convinto da una ragazza, ho cominciato a giocare a Travian. Ho smesso immediatamente dopo pochissimi giorni, cioè quando mi sono reso conto di aver messo la sveglia per ricordarmi di inviare le truppe a distruggere il villaggio nemico. Questa roba brucia il cervello eh. 



Avete visto il film Gamer con Gerard Butler?


----------



## lunaiena (28 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Sinceramente questa nota vittimista proprio non la capisco. Hai detto apertamente di fare cazzate che ammazzano la gente, e non ci vedo proprio nulla di ironico, non nel modo in cui lo hai detto comunque: quasi ti pavoneggiavi. Il fatto che poi a merda pestata tu abbia fatto marcia indietro nulla toglie.



Propri guarda nOn mi pavoneggiavo...non sono il tipo... 
nOn sono neanche il tipo di fare la vittima...
quindi hai sbagliato persona...
se noti é stato scritto dopo il fatto di usare anche al bagno ...
Non  faccio marcia indietro ... Non sai né dove guido ne dove vivo... 


Quindi non fare tanto il perfettino.....
ma smettila di fare il moralista ....
hO dato retta a troppe morali in vita mia.... Per poi scoprire che il comportamento di tali era esattamente il contrario di quello che predicavano...


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ho un'amica che sta smettendo di avere una vita 'vera' per fare un gioco di ruoli.Dalle 8 alle 12 ore al giorno. Come succede una cosa così? Ha un fidanzato, tanti amici veri... io non capisco.


Purtroppo, come in tutte le cose, è fondamentale il senso della misura. 
Mai sentito parlare di Ogame ? E' un gioco strategico spaziale, neanche tanto evoluto se andiamo a vedere. E' gratis. Per giocare hai bisogno solo di una connessione a internet e di un browser. E' UNA DROGA. E' la struttura stessa del gioco che ti frega. Per diventare forte, ma veramente forte, hai bisogno di molta costanza (ore passate davanti al pc). Dopo un mese ho regalato l'account. E me ne sono fatto un altro sviluppandolo in modo da non essere costretto a stare collegato spesso. 

Guarda questo video, ma guardalo fino in fondo, è un bambino tedesco che si è collegato e ha scoperto che la sua flotta stà per essere distrutta.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DYcE8GR-eA


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per un periodo ho giocato a Pet Society....il mio cane si chiamava Ciro  Me sà che è morto ora.
> 
> Comunque la gente stà fuori di brutto per questi giochini. L'anno scorso ho sentito un collega dire al suo vicino di scrivania, prima di andare in ferie: Ricordate di darmi un'arata ai campi (Farmville).
> 
> ...


Eh vabè! Ma questi sono esagerati!!!!!!! *_*
Comunque non ho mai sentito ogame.

Mica piango se per qualche ragione non posso giocarci, perdo una missione...quando vado in vacanza tutti i giochi cadono nel dimenticatoio, saluto gli "amici" nel gruppo e bye bye.
Io li trovo divertenti, ed è divertente soprattutto quando ci si aiuta. 
Poi ogni tanto chiacchiero anche con qualcuno di questi contatti, ho contatti da tutto il mondo! *_*
In verità uso il tutto anche per esercitarmi a scrivere bene in inglese, e capire i modi di dire inglesi7americani, il mio vocabolario è pure aumentato.
Ed è incredibile la quantità di "arabi" e orientali che ci giocano!


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Purtroppo, come in tutte le cose, è fondamentale il senso della misura.
> Mai sentito parlare di Ogame ? E' un gioco strategico spaziale, neanche tanto evoluto se andiamo a vedere. E' gratis. Per giocare hai bisogno solo di una connessione a internet e di un browser. E' UNA DROGA. E' la struttura stessa del gioco che ti frega. Per diventare forte, ma veramente forte, hai bisogno di molta costanza (ore passate davanti al pc). Dopo un mese ho regalato l'account. E me ne sono fatto un altro sviluppandolo in modo da non essere costretto a stare collegato spesso.
> 
> Guarda questo video, ma guardalo fino in fondo, è un bambino tedesco che si è collegato e ha scoperto che la sua flotta stà per essere distrutta.
> ...


Seeeee, vabè ma questo sta male col cervello però!!!!!!  

E in tutte queste urla...i genitori???


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Giugno 2012)

Si alcuni videogiochi ti fottono il cervello (qualcuno ha detto Skyrim  ??)

Credo che in certi frangenti sia anche difficile riuscire a darsi un limite, senza distinzioni di età...
Chi si intrippa con i giochini di FB e chi in lunghe nottate in solitaria.

Io non mi sono mai affacciato all'online, ma devo ammettere che se trovo un gioco che mi intrippa 
se non mi autolimito mi ci posso tranquillamente bruciare i neuroni.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Seeeee, vabè ma questo sta male col cervello però!!!!!!
> 
> E in tutte queste urla...i genitori???


Tu ci scherzi. Ad Ogame io un paio di flotte niente male sono riuscito a distruggerle. Da questo punto di vista era molto "stimolante". C'era bisogno di uno studio delle abitudini della vittima. Riuscire a capire le ore a cui si collegava. Come muoveva la sua flotta. All'ultimo l'abilità principale era quella. Studiare le abitudini della vittima prescelta, e a volte ci volevano settimane. Non puoi capire gli insulti, ma pesanti, veramente pesanti, quando vedevano che avevo distrutto loro mesi e mesi di gioco  

Come Geko, ho regalato l'account dopo che mi sono accorto che mettevo la sveglia per controllare o mandare attacchi a orari ben precisi.


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si alcuni videogiochi ti fottono il cervello (qualcuno ha detto *Skyrim * ??)
> 
> Credo che in certi frangenti sia anche difficile riuscire a darsi un limite, senza distinzioni di età...
> Chi si intrippa con i giochini di FB e chi in lunghe nottate in solitaria.
> ...


Mai sentito.
Quello a cui gioco io, è talmente lento (devi aspettare anche settimane prima di superare un livello), a meno che non usi soldi veri, che o ti metti l'anima in pace e te lo godi ogni tanto, oppure lasci stare subito.


----------



## Minerva (28 Giugno 2012)

non è un caso se negli ultimi anni, oltre a droga, alcol , azzardo, e sesso...fra le disintossicazioni è contemplata anche quella per questi giochi e la rete in generale.
al solito chi è fragile psicologicamente ne diventa schiav o perdendo e il senso della realtà e il contatto con le persone che gli stanno accanto.
allucinante


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mai sentito.
> Quello a cui gioco io, è talmente lento (devi aspettare anche settimane prima di superare un livello), a meno che non usi soldi veri, che o ti metti l'anima in pace e te lo godi ogni tanto, oppure lasci stare subito.


Non è della piattaforma FB,
è un gioco di ruolo offline ... che sta per sbarcare online, quindi presumibilmente il numero dei nerd cornuti 
si impennerà


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Tu ci scherzi. Ad Ogame io un paio di flotte niente male sono riuscito a distruggerle. Da questo punto di vista era molto "stimolante". C'era bisogno di uno studio delle abitudini della vittima. Riuscire a capire le ore a cui si collegava. Come muoveva la sua flotta. All'ultimo l'abilità principale era quella. Studiare le abitudini della vittima prescelta, e a volte ci volevano settimane. Non puoi capire gli insulti, ma pesanti, veramente pesanti, quando vedevano che avevo distrutto loro mesi e mesi di gioco
> 
> Come Geko, ho regalato l'account dopo che mi sono accorto che mettevo la sveglia per controllare o mandare attacchi a orari ben precisi.



Non scherzavo mica.

No, i miei giochi non sono così...strategici.


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Non è della piattaforma FB,
> è un gioco di ruolo offline ... che sta per sbarcare online, quindi presumibilmente il numero dei nerd cornuti
> si impennerà


Esageratoooooo!!!!


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si alcuni videogiochi ti fottono il cervello (qualcuno ha detto Skyrim  ??)


Finito da:

RedGuard - Mago Guerriero (Magie e Armi)
Elfo Scuro - Mago Puro (M'imponevo di usare solo magie, al massimo un coltello)
Orco - Guerriero Puro (Nessuna magia, solo armi e pozioni)

Però Skyrim E' UN GIOCO, e, rispetto a quelli di cui stiamo parlando lo vedo più come un modo per rilassarsi, anche se, non nascondo, a volte è capitato che a forza di "Vabbè dai altri 5 minuti" ho fatto pure le 4 di notte


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è un caso se negli ultimi anni, oltre a droga, alcol , azzardo, e sesso...fra le disintossicazioni è contemplata anche quella per questi giochi e la rete in generale.
> al solito chi è fragile psicologicamente ne diventa schiav o perdendo e il senso della realtà e il contatto con le persone che gli stanno accanto.
> allucinante



Hikikomori.

Prova a darci un occhio ... si è allucinante.


----------



## geko (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come Geko, ho regalato l'account dopo che mi sono accorto che mettevo la sveglia per controllare o mandare attacchi a orari ben precisi.


Boia. Mi sa che il meccanismo è lo stesso per tutti. :unhappy:

Il mese scorso ero a cena da vecchi amici ed il padrone di casa ad un certo punto ha detto "Scusate, vado un attimo a spostare il vino". Qualcuno si è pure offerto con un: "Ti serve una mano?", pensando si trattasse di un'azione concreta. :mrgreen:
Dopo, la fidanzata ci ha confessato che si sveglia pure alle 3:00 del mattino per 'ste cose... Se ti fai prendere dalla scimmia è finita eh!


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Finito da:
> 
> RedGuard - Mago Guerriero (Magie e Armi)
> Elfo Scuro - Mago Puro (M'imponevo di usare solo magie, al massimo un coltello)
> ...


Ehm ...

onore maestro 

Ma come fai a capire quando finisce?
In realtà alcune gilde mi sembrava fossero infinite ...


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Esageratoooooo!!!!


----------



## Eliade (28 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Hikikomori.
> 
> Prova a darci un occhio ... si è allucinante.


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ehm ...
> 
> onore maestro
> 
> ...


Più che infinite, una volta che ne sei diventato il capo, le gilde non ti danno più quest ma solo compiti ripetitivi.
Del tipo, dopo che ti sei fatto un mazzo per diventare il capo della gilda degli assassini, l'unica cosa che puoi fare, è prendere contratti e uccidere gente in giro per il mondo.
La stessa cosa per la gilda dei ladri, e/o quella dei maghi o quella dei compagni/guerrieri.
Ogni Gilda ha una trama, ma una volta finita, puoi solo svolgere compiti, ripetitivi e all'apparenza infiniti, specifici delle gilde stesse. In pratica, per quanto riguarda le gilde, diciamo che una volta che ne sei diventato il capo, puoi pure smettere di perderci tempo.
Poi c'è comunque la doppia trama (la storia dei Draghi e la Guerra Civile). Diciamo che in Skyrim non hai più niente da fare, dopo che finisci la  quest dei draghi e quella della guerra civile, anche se, anche in quel caso, ogni tanto ti capita d'incontrare qualcuno che ti chiede di fare qualcosa per lui....


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Più che infinite, una volta che ne sei diventato il capo, le gilde non ti danno più quest ma solo compiti ripetitivi.
> Del tipo, dopo che ti sei fatto un mazzo per diventare il capo della gilda degli assassini, l'unica cosa che puoi fare, è prendere contratti e uccidere gente in giro per il mondo.
> La stessa cosa per la gilda dei ladri, e/o quella dei maghi o quella dei compagni/guerrieri.
> Ogni Gilda ha una trama, ma una volta finita, puoi solo svolgere compiti, ripetitivi e all'apparenza infiniti, specifici delle gilde stesse. In pratica, per quanto riguarda le gilde, diciamo che una volta che ne sei diventato il capo, puoi pure smettere di perderci tempo.
> Poi c'è comunque la doppia trama (la storia dei Draghi e la Guerra Civile). Diciamo che in Skyrim non hai più niente da fare, dopo che finisci la  quest dei draghi e quella della guerra civile, anche se, anche in quel caso, ogni tanto ti capita d'incontrare qualcuno che ti chiede di fare qualcosa per lui....


Quindi mi sa che l'ho finito pure io


----------



## Tubarao (28 Giugno 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Quindi mi sa che l'ho finito pure io


Se ti piace il genere: The Witcher 2. Un giocone.


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Giugno 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Se ti piace il genere: The Witcher 2. Un giocone.


Ho il primo ma non l'ho manco guardato ...

Vedo se lo trovo, ma è da un pò che non nerdo.
Mi sono intrappato a smontare e rimontare il piccì.

Si non ha tanto senso, lo so ...


----------



## free (28 Giugno 2012)

io uso solo la posta e questo forum:mrgreen:

per il resto, il telefono, con la mia unica sorella che vive agli antipodi (il marito, di lì, dice che la parola che usiamo di più è "infatti":mrgreen, e con amici e parenti vari, sparpagliati un po' ovunque
anche se ricevo un sms, di solito richiamo


----------



## UltimoSangre (28 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> io uso solo la posta e questo forum:mrgreen:
> 
> per il resto, il telefono, con la mia unica sorella che vive agli antipodi (il marito, di lì, dice che la parola che usiamo di più è "infatti":mrgreen, e con amici e parenti vari, sparpagliati un po' ovunque
> anche se ricevo un sms, di solito richiamo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (29 Giugno 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Propri guarda nOn mi pavoneggiavo...non sono il tipo...
> nOn sono neanche il tipo di fare la vittima...
> quindi hai sbagliato persona...
> se noti é stato scritto dopo il fatto di usare anche al bagno ...
> ...


Mamma mia, mi scontro sempre con donne e uomini vissuti da paura.
Ma si, va, meglio che io povero provincialotto mi tiri da parte di fronte a cotanta esperienza di vita.


----------



## @lex (5 Luglio 2012)

Il più bel gioco di ruolo a cui abbia mai giocato è Morrowind...bellissimo


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Luglio 2012)

Bello Morrowind 

Comunque il nuovo "fenomeno" che sta emergendo su Twitter è 

_"Le twittine"_

http://twittarola.blog.lettera43.it/2012/07/03/twittine-piccole-nicole-minetti-crescono/

Beh, che dire, non so sia un fake o meno ...
Certo che la "pochezza" che ne deriva è davvero disarmante.


----------



## @lex (6 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Bello Morrowind
> 
> Comunque il nuovo "fenomeno" che sta emergendo su Twitter è
> 
> ...


Anche Zelda ocarina of time ha /ha avuto il suo bel perchè...epico


----------



## Joey Blow (6 Luglio 2012)

Ho un account Facebook. Mi hanno praticamente costretto a farlo tempo fa. Lo uso, più per chattare che per altro. E questo forum, poi stop.


----------



## UltimoSangre (6 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Anche Zelda ocarina of time ha /ha avuto il suo bel perchè...epico


Ho solo il pc...


----------



## @lex (8 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Ho solo il pc...


scarichi un emulatore e giochi a qualsiasi cosa tu voglia sul pc.


----------



## UltimoSangre (9 Luglio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> scarichi un emulatore e giochi a qualsiasi cosa tu voglia sul pc.


C'hai ragione anche tu ... 

Che cosa nabba che ho detto...
Cercherò un pò!


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> C'hai ragione anche tu ...
> 
> Che cosa *nabba* che ho detto...
> Cercherò un pò!


----------



## UltimoSangre (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


nabba da _"niubbo"_, che a sua volta deriva da "newbie"

Insomma una stronzata in ambito informatico


----------



## Simy (9 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> nabba da _"niubbo"_, che a sua volta deriva da "newbie"
> 
> Insomma una stronzata in ambito informatico



grazie


----------



## UltimoSangre (9 Luglio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> grazie


Prego cara


----------



## pink (9 Luglio 2012)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Come vi rapportate con i social network?
> 
> avete un account Facebook, uno Twitter, uno G+ e uno 4square?
> Postate su Facebook anche le foto del matrimonio della cugina della prozia della nipote della sorella dello zio dimenticato nell'ombelico del mondo?
> ...


Ho un account facebook, lo uso spesso per il semplice fatto che e' stato fatto un gruppo della categoria riguardante il mio lavoro e lo trovo utile per scambio di consigli opionioni ecc ecc.
G+ si. ho pure quello, ho cercato di avere l'invito quando era appena uscito, ma era solo per semplice curiosita', non lo uso mai. 
Tra le amicizie non ho ne marito ne figli, cosi' loro non controllano me ed io non controllo loro


----------

